# In love with therapist



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

Okay so my therapist is just wow.... Perfect in every form. I love her personality and her beautiful body and face. 
So last week i told her how i get obsessed with older women...but then i got scared and told her all about my celebrity crushes..then i told her i wasnt obsessed with anyone right now...LIE
Idunno what to do helpppppp.. I dont want things to get awkward bwtn me and her.
Can i just say like eg. Im in love with my doctor i dont know what to do.. Then she can give me advice on what to do with that.. Or will she get suspicious?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

You are not in love with HER, you are in love with her WORK personality and looks.


----------



## RandellJose (Jul 6, 2013)

this is how a porno starts

giggity


----------



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> You are not in love with HER, you are in love with her WORK personality and looks.


I love everything about her


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Look up erotic transference.

What you're experiencing is pretty common and is nothing for you to be ashamed of. Your therapist probably already knows, but you should still talk through it with her when you feel comfortable enough to do so.


----------



## scythe7 (Apr 29, 2013)

Maybe its coz she gave you some attention, you could just be dependent or needy. She showed you the attention you wanted and now you are infatuated.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrslivinlife said:


> I love everything about her


You don't know anything about her. You're infatuated, but you haven't even met the real person, only the person she is with a client.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Mrslivinlife said:


> I love everything about her


Are you saying you know what she is like when she is not working? Have you met her outside of work?


----------



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Are you saying you know what she is like when she is not working? Have you met her outside of work?


No but ive seen her fb pics  lol but its like talking to a friend once a week..that is the real person isnt it? Like we show our personalites through conversations. And okay i know this sounds cheesy but the first time i saw her i was like wowwww


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Mrslivinlife said:


> No but ive seen her fb pics  lol but its like talking to a friend once a week..that is the real person isnt it? Like we show our personalites through conversations. And okay i know this sounds cheesy but the first time i saw her i was like wowwww


No. Her job is to spot your faults and problems and either try to cure (or rather lead you to heal yourself) you or keep on meds depend of what method is used in your situation.

Law usually says relationships are not allowed between a doc and a patient(client).

Many people get crushes on their authors (teachers, doctors, etc.) but the author side rarely see anything else than a materia of their paycheck.

You are thinking wrong things now, focus to heal you and not being in love with a person who should be able to find your way to solve your problems. If you cannot focus on your problems, change your doc.

After you don't need their services anymore is time to ask if she wants to go a cup of coffee with you.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

I didn't like any therapists I saw.


----------



## bonemealzambia (Mar 15, 2012)

makes me think of this song...


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Cute : )


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

Buddy ask if her she has a boyfriend

if she says yes ask her if shes happy
if she says no its all up 2 u

worst thing she can say is NO just remeber


----------



## Lelii046 (Apr 15, 2013)

tony420 said:


> Buddy ask if her she has a boyfriend
> 
> if she says yes ask her if shes happy
> if she says no its all up 2 u
> ...


You say this like he's just saying he's in love with a female friend lol.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

You need to snap out of this. your therapist doesn't care about you only your money. You pay her bills aslong as she is listening to your crap and gives you general life advice. She probably has a boyfriend that she laughs at people like you when she is with him. This is harsh but probably true.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

The thing to understand about transference - your emotional attachment and attraction to your therapist - is that it's actually _part of the process_. It's one tool therapists use to bring your feelings to the surface so that they can be dealt with.

Nothing romantic/physical is ever going to happen between you and your therapist, and that's really for your own protection as much as anything. _But these feelings are okay_. And you should definitely discuss them with her, so you can have the experience of your feelings being out in the open, and having _that_ be okay. She probably already knows about them anyway, and is just waiting for you to feel ready to bring them up. This is actually part of the job and I bet she'll be ready to work with you on it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transference#Transference_and_countertransference_during_psychotherapy


----------



## Dylan2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Assuming your therapist is somewhat Freudian, Xenos is right. Maybe she wants to examine your experience of transference.


----------



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

What about i tell her i have a crush on person x and im too embarassed to tell her who it is..do u think she'll work it out


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

RandellJose said:


> this is how a porno starts
> 
> giggity


hehe this was my first thought. I'm so immature, oh well...


----------



## Mrslivinlife (Jun 8, 2013)

ridgelands said:


> it's not appropriate, i'd say. she'd probably be creeped out. I've never heard of a doctor that liked it when a patient hit on them.


Oh crap i dont wanna creep her out


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)

watch sopranos season 1


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a crush on my therapist once. Nothing ever came of it. I recommend you don't do anything about it either.


----------

